# Getting bait out past surf



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

I've heard of people using trash bags or balloons to get bait out farther than they could cast it for catching sharks. I've also heard that it's bad practice because sea turtles sometimes eat whats left behind of the floats and die from it. I dont want to leave trash behind or hurt the ecosystem, but figured there's probably a better way (maybe a device on the market) to float bait out. Anyone know of any?

Also, how does it get out there? I think the wind is usually blowing towards the shore, and when i have been out on a boogie board the waves always brought me back in - not farther out. So how does it work? Is there a special technique to doing that?

Thanks!

- Luther


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Help for all may be around the corner.*

I think Sandflea's working on a patent as we speak.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

*2006 Beta?*

Hmmm, wonder if he needs a beta tester. I could probably convince one of my buddies to do it 

I saw some of those posts, and kind of like the water balloon launcher idea.

Cheers.

- Luther


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

FOr the time being the most common way to get a bait out passed the breakers besides casting is to "Yak" it out, which means you or someone you know takes your bait out for you in an ocean kayak. YOu can put it out is close or as far as you like depending on your reel's line capacity


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Bazookas

Submarines

Spud Guns

Kites

Remote Controlled Boats

Sling Shots

Kayaks

Go read this thread, it'll tell you everything you'd ever want to know about launching baits...

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27872&highlight=sling+shot


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

go an google the following name

"aqua gem fishing floats"

work like ballons, but u get them back each time , unless ur line break of course..


they work well

i got 2 of them and love them.



Jesse


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks, Jesse.

Do you use to get the bait out long distances, or just to suspend it like a bobber? I'm looking for a way to get the bait out farther than i can cast it. Does this work for that? If so, how do you do it? 

I'll be fishing in Cape Hatteras, NC.

Thanks.

- Luther


----------

